# ¿Que me puede pasar por falsificar un título?



## maolito (25 Oct 2011)

Vereis, este año he empezado Alemán en la EOI, así que en junio, si apruebo tendré el A1.

El tema es que he encontrado unas becas para un curso intensivo de alemán en verano, pero el plazo para mandar la solicitud acaba en enero, así que no me daría tiempo de pedirla.

Pero da la casualidad de que yo tengo ya hechos los 5 años de inglés también en la EOI, y el certificado de B2 es un papelucho facilmente falsificable (el título tarda años en llegarte).

Entonces mi duda es, si mando en la solicitud un certificado de A1 de alemán falso, que es lo peor que me podría pasar?


Salu2


----------



## Homer Simpson (25 Oct 2011)

Pole con fortaleza

Hombre en principio puede colar, pero eso estara registrado en alguna base de datos, como le de a alguien por consultarla te puede caer una buena, como perder un curro si has accedido a el mediante ese titulo.


----------



## McNulty (25 Oct 2011)

Que te hagan ministro del ramo.


----------



## drazen23 (25 Oct 2011)

Creo que el Codigo Penal menciona cosas de esas....

otra cosa es que alguien te denuncie o que el ministerio fiscal no se entere....

pero vamos, he visto alguna condena a prision, posteriormente suspendida, por falsificar los tickets de la zona azul.....también facilmente falsificables....


----------



## Moliva (25 Oct 2011)

Suelen hacer comprobaciones aleatorias, si no te toca no pasa nada. Si te toca...



> CAPÍTULO II.
> DE LAS FALSEDADES DOCUMENTALES.
> SECCIÓN 1. DE LA FALSIFICACIÓN DE DOCUMENTOS PÚBLICOS, OFICIALES Y MERCANTILES Y DE LOS DESPACHOS TRANSMITIDOS POR SERVICIOS DE TELECOMUNICACIÓN.
> Artículo 390.
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Oct 2011)

Multinick confensando delitos futuros jojojo


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Oct 2011)

Ya te lo han puesto. Cuidado: la falsedad en documento público es cosa seria. Aunque sea un simple papelote intrascendente.


----------



## timmons (25 Oct 2011)

Si fuera por mí...quiero decir si el castigo lo decidiera yo te cogía de las orejas como en la vida de Bryan, te llevaba a un muro de 7000 km de largo y lo rellenabas con la frase "No falsificaré jamás un documento". Es que encima el idioma del imperio!!!! No está el horno para bollos con los alemanes. Lo mismo hasta te hacen pagar la quita esta de la deuda o algo peor...o participar en un bukkake....o algo así muy aleman. En fin, que te lo desaconsejo totalmente. Otra cosa que el documento fuera para acreditar que sabes turco..En ese caso estudiaríamos tu caso más detenidamente.


----------



## maolito (25 Oct 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Multinick confensando delitos futuros jojojo



Multinick? Si llevo aquí mas tiempo que tú..


----------



## NapoleonXVII (25 Oct 2011)

maolito dijo:


> que me podría pasar?



La única regla es el poder. 
Centrate en aprender a mentir, pon parte de verdad en el documento así no crees que mientes. 
Y en este país no comprueban eso jamás. Y si te pillan, soborno.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Oct 2011)

maolito dijo:


> Multinick? Si llevo aquí mas tiempo que tú..



Pues debajo de tu nombre pone "Multinick premium"


----------



## lulu645 (17 Ago 2021)

Me ayudaron a obtener el título B1 B2 y de trinity completamente original y registrado pague 600 eur les dejo el contacto de la persona que me ayudó y lo pueden contactar de la siguiente manera : 

Vía Whatsapp : +447451244560 

Email : titulosbuy@gmail.com


----------



## Mariak (24 Mar 2022)

lulu645, los datos de contacto que has mandado son de un falsificador que te hace el título y te registra (por si te investigan) quedandote el título en la base de datos general por 600€????


----------



## Neiklot (25 Mar 2022)

Que acabes de colaborador en un programa de telecirco.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Mar 2022)

Anda que no han falsificado titulos universitarios....

Entre ellos el mio... Cuando acabé la carrera, pedí a la UNi (Complutense) que me enviasen el titulo a mi ayuntamiento, como asi esta establecido si no quieres ir a Madrid a cogerlo.

Mi titulo desapareció. Lo recogió un currante del ayuntamiento en Correos y nunca le dieron entrada en el Ayuntamiento. Se evaporó.

Armé un pifostio del copón. El Alcalde y el Secretario ni siquiera sabian que el Ayuntamiento era depositario de un titulo universitario solicitado por su titular residente en el municipio.

Al final obligue al Ayntmiento a hacer todos los trámites par conseguir uno nuevo y pagar las costas, tardaron 3 años. Es un proceso la oxtia de complicado. Boletin oficial del Estado diciendo que se ha extraviado, organismo correspondiente responsable de su custodia reconociendo que lo extravio, proceso para hace una copia, etc...

Lo que mas me jode es que mi titulo tiene fecha 3 años despues de haberlo sacado y pone 'es copia'.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Mar 2022)

Que te echen del curro. 

Que tengas amegos ricos como Jeffrey Epstein.


----------

